# Is Dims Becoming a "wtf??" web site?



## Santaclear (May 4, 2008)

What do people think??


----------



## Ash (May 4, 2008)

Lately, yes. 

Every response in this thread should end with "wtf?"


wtf?


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

wtf is that supposed to mean?



 

there should be a wtf emoticon...


----------



## Santaclear (May 5, 2008)

wtf?? :doh:


----------



## Donna (May 5, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> wtf is that supposed to mean?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



will this do in place of an emoticon?


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)




----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

SMA413 said:


>



That is a good one!!! That should be turned into a emoticon


----------



## Wild Zero (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Aliena (May 5, 2008)

I don't know about you guys, but that kitty scccceeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrreeddd me! 




And I dooooos love me kitties, but...WoW!


----------



## Gingembre (May 5, 2008)

err...wtf??!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Pinstripes67 (May 5, 2008)

........................................ 

View attachment hilary.jpg


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 5, 2008)

WTF indeed.


----------



## BeckaBoo (May 5, 2008)

I have no idea what is going on here...


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 5, 2008)

wtf?​


----------



## Zandoz (May 5, 2008)

Life is just another word for wtf.


----------



## Aliena (May 5, 2008)

WTF! I can have my Jack and Teddy too!!!

View attachment MiniWubs been Blinged.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (May 5, 2008)

WTF??


They have a WTF philosophy...


----------



## snuffy2000 (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Wild Zero (May 5, 2008)




----------



## BeckaBoo (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Ernest Nagel (May 5, 2008)

Lately it seems to me it's more w?tf! or wt?f!! The customary "what" may also be replaced with who, why or when tf? Given the diverse and vociferous nature of this community I'd say it's becoming anything but a stfu site. JMO.


----------



## CAMellie (May 5, 2008)

*wanders in...stares at the thread...and wanders back out*

wtf??


----------



## SilkyAngela (May 5, 2008)

Ernest Nagel said:


> Lately it seems to me it's more w?tf! or wt?f!! The customary "what" may also be replaced with who, why or when tf? Given the diverse and vociferous nature of this community I'd say it's becoming anything but a stfu site. JMO.



This has me ROFL  WTF?


----------



## Maxx Awesome (May 5, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


>



I declare this to be the greatest thing in the history of stuff!!!


----------



## Zoom (May 5, 2008)

Maxx Awesome said:


> I declare this to be the greatest thing in the history of stuff!!!


What about this one with a BBW defeating the Hulk by, er, fapping? 

View attachment BBW Fapping.JPG


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 5, 2008)

Most of what I see on Dims can fall loosely into the following syntax:

XX: PICX/VIDZ! LOL
XY: HAWT XX, LUV U MOAR XX+++ PLS MRY MEE!!!
XX: OMG THX! LUV U2! TTY L8R!

XX or XY:[Insert wacky WTF stuff] LMAO!
XY or XX: WTF [Insert lolcat WTF _ad nauseam_]?



XX or XY: Insert topic (+/- WTF)DO WHILE NUMPAGES < 3DISCUSS RATIONALLY​NUMPAGES +1​LOOP​THEN​DO UNTIL ASSHAT > 10 OR MODKILL​XY or XX: WTF U SUK [insert retort]​XX or XY: Thief! Baggins! We hatess it!​ASSHAT + 1​END WHILE​XY: Hiya, A/S/L?
XX: WTF, XY? THIS 4 XX ONLY. GTFO
XY: ORLY? SRY.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 5, 2008)

The three spices of life...

1) dubya
2) tee
3) eff




If you try to lock all of your shit into a basement the stench will eventually soak into the walls and never go away. Sometimes a fan helps too, even if it occasionally gets hit.


----------



## imfree (May 5, 2008)

I came here to get answers, now I only 
have more questions, WTF?!?!?! Hahaha!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2008)

> *Is Dims Becoming a "wtf??" web site?*


Definately. There is almost no thread where "wtf?" doesn't appear at least once.

WTH...


----------



## Wild Zero (May 5, 2008)

EPIC


----------



## starrbbw (May 5, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> EPIC



WTF??


----------



## tonynyc (May 5, 2008)

*WTF*

http://youtube.com/watch?v=qq2oQyGWtcs


----------



## imfree (May 5, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> *WTF*
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=qq2oQyGWtcs



We had a cat over 30 years ago that did that and we
theorized that ours had been taken from momma before
being completely weened.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 6, 2008)

I'm looking for a few good men...


















































Ok... well, maybe just any men...


















































Oh, WTH... as long as you are breathing and have facial hair you'll do.


----------



## AlethaBBW (May 6, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


>



This...made me feel...strangely aroused.

WTF??


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 6, 2008)

Jaded said:


> This...made me feel...strangely aroused.
> 
> WTF??


 Yeah, good old Prince. He sure does put the "sex" in "Jehovah's Witness"

Oh wait...


----------



## themadhatter (May 6, 2008)

Obligatory:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2008)

I knew there was something missing...


WTH?


----------



## Wild Zero (May 6, 2008)

............................................________
....................................,.-...................``~.,
.............................,.-...................................-.,
.........................,/...............................................:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....~,_........~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......=,_.......-,_.......,.-~-,},.~;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......=-._......;,,./`..../............../
...,,,___.\`~,......~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 6, 2008)

I love to google images....my lame-o contribution 

View attachment wtf1.JPG


----------



## bexy (May 6, 2008)

and in sign language....


----------



## Sandie S-R (May 6, 2008)

WTF?





wtf?


----------



## CAMellie (May 6, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> ............................................________
> ....................................,.-...................``~.,
> .............................,.-...................................-.,
> .........................,/...............................................:,
> ...



best.facepalm.ever.


obligatory wtf?


----------



## imfree (May 6, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm looking for a few good men...
> 
> Ok... well, maybe just any men..
> 
> Oh, WTH... as long as you are breathing and have facial hair you'll do.



No words required.


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Maxx Awesome (May 6, 2008)

Zoom said:


> What about this one with a BBW defeating the Hulk by, er, fapping?


On that note, here's Captain America defeating a bad guy with a wank!


----------



## swamptoad (May 6, 2008)

I just saw a poster at Walmart with much of those abbreviations ... had what seemed a gazillion abbreviations on it. trivial stuff.

like LOL, AFK, ROTFL .... I didn't see the WTF? though.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (May 6, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> I just saw a poster at Walmart with much of those abbreviations ... had what seemed a gazillion abbreviations on it. trivial stuff.
> 
> like LOL, AFK, ROTFL .... I didn't see the WTF? though.



It DIDN'T have WTF?!


----------



## stan_der_man (May 6, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> and in sign language....


That's it Bexy... You just let the genie out of the bottle! Now deaf people are going to be cussing! 

You might be able to feel the bumps on a LCD screen. I doubt they will poke through glass on a CRT though...






imfree said:


> No words required.



No words required!?



How about morse code?


----------



## Santaclear (May 6, 2008)

This thread has made me furious. WTF is going on in here?? 

I intended this to be a _"What do you love about Dimensions?"_-type thread. 

WTF??!?!?? :bounce:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 6, 2008)

I truly intend to FTW!


----------



## Santaclear (May 6, 2008)

FT _What?????_


----------



## stan_der_man (May 6, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> This thread has made me furious. WTF is going on in here??
> 
> I intended this to be a _"What do you love about Dimensions?"_-type thread.
> 
> WTF??!?!?? :bounce:



For what it's worth Santaclear, I would like to offer you a sincere apology if I misunderstood the intent of your thread. I, like many of the others here seem to have jumped to conclusions and made some assumptions that.... yada yada, etc... etc..



Hey Santoosh... I tweaked the angle just a tad, I think you will be able to feel them now, even through the glass of a CRT. It seems to work best from the far right corner of the monitor...




Go ahead, try it... close your eyes. Can you feel the bumps?















.


----------



## Santaclear (May 6, 2008)

WTF in braille???!??!? :doh:


----------



## snuffy2000 (May 6, 2008)

nuff said.


----------



## ripley (May 6, 2008)

i added the thought bubbles, lol


----------



## Timberwolf (May 6, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> ...
> 
> 
> No words required!?
> ...


.-- - ..-. ..--..


----------



## bexy (May 7, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> That's it Bexy... You just let the genie out of the bottle! Now deaf people are going to be cussing!
> 
> You might be able to feel the bumps on a LCD screen. I doubt they will poke through glass on a CRT though...




anyone else actually try feeling their screen? no? just me? oh dear.......


----------



## NancyGirl74 (May 7, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Obligatory:



I'm sorry but that is one sexy annoyed bald man...

Oh and wtf :happy:


----------



## stan_der_man (May 7, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> anyone else actually try feeling their screen? no? just me? oh dear.......



Oh silly Bexy... you didn't...



Did you really try to feel them?





No seriously... try these, The bumps are much better on this one...


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 7, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> No seriously... try these, The bumps are much better on this one...


My bumps
My bumps
My lovely braille-y bumps.
Check it out...


----------



## CAMellie (May 7, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> My bumps
> My bumps
> My lovely braille-y bumps.
> Check it out...


----------



## imfree (May 8, 2008)

Just because...it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Liss (May 8, 2008)

I can has tacos?


----------



## CAMellie (May 8, 2008)

Liss said:


> I can has tacos?



wtf?


----------



## olwen (May 8, 2008)

themadhatter said:


> Obligatory:



I love it.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 8, 2008)

I have no idea wtf this is about and I am totally cool with that.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2008)

WTH is going on here?

(I know, I'm a rebel.)


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2008)

Heckers, whats all the hub-bub, bub?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2008)

Hubba Bubba?


WTH?


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 9, 2008)

Am I the only person tired of hearing wft? I'm so tired of hearing and/or reading foul language everywhere I go! I swear like a sailor, but I do it in my own home; not in public and not if public chat rooms. Enough is enough already.


----------



## Santaclear (May 9, 2008)

BigBawdyDame said:


> Am I the only person tired of hearing wft? I'm so tired of hearing and/or reading foul language everywhere I go! I swear like a sailor, but I do it in my own home; not in public and not if public chat rooms. Enough is enough already.



You're preaching to the choir, BBD. We're tired of it too. That's why we're trying to kind of contain it here. I see this thread as sort of a WTF sanctuary.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (May 9, 2008)

wtf! .........


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 9, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> You're preaching to the choir, BBD. We're tired of it too. That's why we're trying to kind of contain it here. I see this thread as sort of a WTF sanctuary.



LOL @ wtf sanctuary

I can support that.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 9, 2008)

BigBawdyDame said:


> Am I the only person tired of hearing wft? I'm so tired of hearing and/or reading foul language everywhere I go! I swear like a sailor, but I do it in my own home; not in public and not if public chat rooms. Enough is enough already.



I think Timberwolf was just saying "What the Heck"...


I'm only here to get people to feel my bumps...



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> My bumps
> My bumps
> My lovely braille-y bumps.
> Check it out...



Didja feel 'em? Ya did... didn't ya!?


----------



## BigBawdyDame (May 9, 2008)

I should probaly explain myself: This thread doesn't offend me in the least. But I am concerned with the way our society has come to accept foul language and rudeness in public. What happened to respect for yourself and others? Recently I chastised a young black man for using 'nigga' in a public AOL chatroom. His defense was "I'm half black and proud of it!" He had no idea why it was so offensive to myself or other members. 

Okay, off my soap box.


----------



## Waxwing (May 9, 2008)

BigBawdyDame said:


> I should probaly explain myself: This thread doesn't offend me in the least. But I am concerned with the way our society has come to accept foul language and rudeness in public. What happened to respect for yourself and others? Recently I chastised a young black man for using 'nigga' in a public AOL chatroom. His defense was "I'm half black and proud of it!" He had no idea why it was so offensive to myself or other members.
> 
> Okay, off my soap box.



Well, a racial slur is a different animal than a four-letter word. I don't find cursing offensive in the least, and never have done. 

That said, I hear you on the rudeness being more accepted thing.


----------



## Suze (May 9, 2008)




----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 9, 2008)

susieQ said:


>



OMG now THAT deserves a WTF was THAT?????


----------



## ufo (May 9, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> My bumps
> My bumps
> My lovely braille-y bumps.
> Check it out...



Wish I could but my LCD has glass over it, thanks Apple......


----------



## Santaclear (May 11, 2008)

_"You have given out too much wtf in the last 24 hours, try again later."_ :bow:


----------



## Liss (May 11, 2008)

what the flying fornicating frog?


----------



## imfree (May 11, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> _"You have given out too much wtf in the last 24 hours, try again later."_ :bow:



Sorry, Santa, I tried to rep you
for this one, but the system
wouldn't let me, WTF!!!
We're the Fakawee!!!


----------



## Suze (May 11, 2008)

i just looked in the mirror and saw this. wtf!? 

View attachment m_48ded3558ddf2be9cfec3100dc13ebf8.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (May 15, 2008)

Tearful "WTF??" welcome backs after the board being down. Also "WTF??" hugs.


----------



## CAMellie (May 15, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Tearful WTF welcome backs after the board being down. Also WTF hugs.



Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww......WTF, Santa! :happy:


----------



## Santaclear (May 15, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww......WTF, Santa! :happy:



Thanks, Mellie, WTF to you!  ((((wtf??))))


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2008)

WTH is all this wtf about? Some hugs from hell for all wtf/wth members!


----------



## Santaclear (May 15, 2008)

Merry WTF to you and your family, Timberwolf!


----------



## imfree (May 15, 2008)

It's great to be back, but WTF are we going 
to do about that Dim's server that our precarious
DimmerLand hangs on to it's dear life with, by a very
tiny thread!?!?!?


----------



## Santaclear (May 15, 2008)

imfree said:


> It's great to be back, but WTF are we going
> to do about that Dim's server that our precarious
> DimmerLand hangs on to it's dear life with, by a very
> tiny thread!?!?!?



If we're going to hang by a thread, imfree, it might as well be the wtf thread, right?


----------



## Santaclear (May 15, 2008)

Once again, I'd like to wish a hearty "WTF??" to all Dimensioneers and their families during these unsettling times.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2008)

WTF?!?! are you talking about Santa?!?!?


----------



## imfree (May 15, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> If we're going to hang by a thread, imfree, it might as well be the wtf thread, right?



Absolutely, SantaClear!!!, I was thinking of just that
pun as I was writing that post, LOL!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2008)

imfree said:


> Absolutely, SantaClear!!!, I was thinking of just that
> pun as I was writing that post, LOL!




WTF?!?!? do you mean???????


----------



## imfree (May 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> WTF?!?!? do you mean???????



WTF!?!?!?.....Green Eyed Fairy, I meant DimmerLand hangs
by a thin thread in that server............WTF!!!!!!!, now I
lost my train of thought, this really is a WTF thread!!!,
maybe even a WTF bunch of forums! Oh, well, WTF???


----------



## Wagimawr (May 15, 2008)

i propose we all replace "LOL" with "WTF" next week, and vise versa.

DO IT.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 16, 2008)

LOL? WTLOL kind of idea is that?


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 16, 2008)

You must spread some WTF? before you can give SantaClear WTF? again



susieQ said:


>





ThikJerseyChik said:


> OMG now THAT deserves a WTF was THAT?????



I believe they are made by these people


----------



## imfree (May 16, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> LOL? WTLOL kind of idea is that?



LOL!?!?!?, it's a funny idea, WTF!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 19, 2008)

WTF???????? about those poor babies being eaten in this thread?



WTF IS THAT ABOUT???????????????????????????????????????????????????

:doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:


----------



## imfree (May 20, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> WTF???????? about those poor babies being eaten in this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Babies are only verbally eaten in this thread:doh:. God 
help us, if even .1% of the bulls**t written in
DimmerLand were to become reality, we'd all be
up s**t's creek without a paddle!!!, WTF?!?!?!?
WTF, I'm convinced it's all bulls**t in here, WTF!!!


----------



## Santaclear (May 20, 2008)

imfree said:


> Babies are only verbally eaten in this thread:doh:. God
> help us, if even .1% of the bulls**t written in
> DimmerLand were to become reality, we'd all be
> up s**t's creek without a paddle!!!, WTF?!?!?!?
> WTF, I'm convinced it's all bulls**t in here, WTF!!!



Well said, Cousin Free. *_sets curtains on fire*_


----------



## Santaclear (May 20, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> WTF???????? about those poor babies being eaten in this thread?
> WTF IS THAT ABOUT???????????????????????????????????????????????????
> :doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh::doh:



Maybe they were bad babies, GEF. 



susieQ said:


>


----------



## CAMellie (May 20, 2008)

Y'all say wtf? far too much. WTF is up with THAT?!?!?!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

ROTFIHL, I say!


----------



## Santaclear (May 20, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Y'all say wtf? far too much. WTF is up with THAT?!?!?!



We're the 4runnerz 'n trail blazuhs of the New Articulate movement (NA). What all be up with this wtf?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2008)

WOE is going on here?


----------



## CleverBomb (May 21, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> We're the 4runnerz 'n trail blazuhs of the New Articulate movement (NA). What all be up with this wtf?


That was a Jeep shot. 
After all, one can write clearly while still Explorering in the Grand Cherokee tradition. Indeed, the early Pathfinders kept extensive journals as they Blazered new trails through the Outback.

-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2008)

That was a real clever bomb...


----------



## Santaclear (May 22, 2008)

Is Dimensions becoming a sneezing site?


----------



## SMA413 (May 22, 2008)

Gesundheit?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

Bless you!


----------



## imfree (May 22, 2008)

Sneezing site.....all I have to say about that is....
aaaah, aaaaaaaah, chiauuuuuuuu!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

Chia? :blink: Bless you!


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 23, 2008)

* AND*


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2008)

:doh:


----------



## SMA413 (May 23, 2008)




----------



## MoonGoddess (May 23, 2008)




----------



## Suze (May 23, 2008)

*wtf alert!*



(not sure if i even understand this thread, but wtf ) 

View attachment pic27065.jpg


----------



## revolutionman (May 23, 2008)

wtf is a wtf website??


----------



## imfree (May 23, 2008)

revolutionman said:


> wtf is a wtf website??



I think a WTF website is like Dimensions Forums,
where many posts make no sense and cause
the reader to think, "WHAT THE F**K!?!?!?".


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2008)

Why do I always think "WTH" when this happens?


----------



## Wagimawr (May 25, 2008)

relevant:


----------



## MoonGoddess (May 27, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> relevant:



_***Snicker***_


----------



## Dravenhawk (May 28, 2008)

found this in my email...

..............................................................................

Guts vs. Balls

There is a medical distinction. We've all heard about people having guts or balls, but do you really know the difference between them? In an effort to keep you informed, the definitions are listed below:

GUTS - Is arriving home late after a night out with the guys, being met by your wife with a broom, and having the guts to ask: 'Are you still cleaning, or are you flying somewhere?'

BALLS - Is coming home late after a night out with the guys, smelling of perfume and beer, lipstick on your collar, slapping your wife on the butt and having the balls to say: 'You're next, fatty.'

I hope this clears up any confusion on the definitions. Medically speaking, there is no difference in the outcome, since both ultimately result in death. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

WTF?? I gots guts and balls

dead man walking.....

Dravenhawk


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 2, 2008)

Dead men are the better men, I've heard...


----------



## Mythik (Jun 2, 2008)

Better than what?! wtf??!


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 4, 2008)

I think he means that they're better behaved. (oh, and wtf)


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 4, 2008)

Off-topic or wtf? (??) You be the judge. 

View attachment 686px-Haeckel_drawings.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 4, 2008)

WTF !?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

And I told him, forget that roadrunner, take a chicken!

He answered: "Chicken are for losers!" :doh:

Now you know why he doesn't give up.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Dravenhawk (Jun 13, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> And I told him, forget that roadrunner, take a chicken!
> 
> He answered: "Chicken are for losers!" :doh:
> 
> Now you know why he doesn't give up.



There is no KFC in the middle of the desert so roadrunner is the logical alternative to fast food. WTF


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 13, 2008)

I shall start a revolution.

I will post in this thread without using WTF...aw shit.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 13, 2008)

Interesting revolution...


WTF?


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 13, 2008)

Please refrain from masturbating the Bat-man.


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 13, 2008)

Adam We is outraged.




WTF?


----------



## Fascinita (Jun 13, 2008)

WTF? This guy's actually kind of _nice_. 

View attachment 44026


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 14, 2008)

WTF!!!???


:blink:


----------



## fatlane (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQoQU-JlxOI

Go go gadget Crispin Glover.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 16, 2008)

What the... huh?


----------



## fatlane (Jun 16, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 21, 2008)

Susannah told me she loved "the Grizzly Adams look" in my profile pic (which is 14 months old btw...I already look a lot worse.)

I didn't know what Grizzly Adams was so I googled. And found THESE. :doh::shocked: Do any of these people actually post here? WTF? 

View attachment grizzly-adams.jpg


View attachment 76310623.itc66Mti1.jpg


View attachment 750992558_a08d215af4.jpg


View attachment 72591897494b91506c2b35629f94db72_l-1.jpg


View attachment dukedenver.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 21, 2008)

Grizzley Adams is the guy in the first picture....it used to be a TV show about 25 years ago...

WTF those other guys are, I can't tell you.....


----------



## fatlane (Jun 21, 2008)

There's a fine line between Grizzly Adams and Charles Manson...


----------



## ekmanifest (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, government exhibit # in the picture does make it a little serial killer suspect.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 22, 2008)

fatlane said:


> There's a fine line between Grizzly Adams and Charles Manson...



People are always so quick to condemn Manson, but they forget just how good he was in his role as "Gramps" on _Designing Women_ back in the '80s. 

View attachment Designing-Women-cast-1-1.jpg


View attachment mansonAP3108_468x705-1.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 22, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Yeah, government exhibit # in the picture does make it a little serial killer suspect.



It's hard to say. He kinda has that "just got mugged" look but at the same time looks optimistic and bemused. 

View attachment 750992558_a08d215af4.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 22, 2008)

Now, wtf is going on here? :blink:


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 22, 2008)

fatlane said:


> There's a fine line between Grizzly Adams and Charles Manson...


Wasn't that a song by the Divinyls back in the '80s?

-Rusty


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 22, 2008)

WTF is happening on this thread?!?!?! OH THE HUMANITY!


----------



## mejix (Jun 22, 2008)

is this thread becoming a "We The Furries" thread?


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 22, 2008)

mejix said:


> is this thread becoming a "We The Furries" thread?



I like furries :wubu:


oh...and wtf?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 22, 2008)

mejix said:


> is this thread becoming a "We The Furries" thread?




WTF are furries?


----------



## Samurai (Jun 22, 2008)

Pinstripes67 said:


> ........................................



!!!lmao!!!!................*....WHY WONT IT WORK WTF!!!!!111one!!!!eleven!!!111!!*


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 22, 2008)

fatlane said:


> There's a fine line between Grizzly Adams and Charles Manson...



I think it's where you grow your beard... Bearded guys in the forest seem to be nicer than bearded guys in the desert. I dunno, just a theory.






Green Eyed Fairy said:


> WTF are furries?


Speaking of furries...









What the..... ?


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 22, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> WTF are furries?


They're people who are promiscuous, wear animal costumes, and drive Japanese sports cars. There's a great documentary about that subculture: The Fast and The Furries, Yes?

-Rusty


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 22, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> They're people who are promiscuous, wear animal costumes, and drive Japanese sports cars. There's a great documentary about that subculture: The Fast and The Furries, Yes?
> 
> -Rusty



Um....no


Furry Fandom


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 23, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> They're people who are promiscuous, wear animal costumes, and drive Japanese sports cars. There's a great documentary about that subculture: The Fast and The Furries, Yes?
> 
> -Rusty



Are those people......nekkid under those costumes......... :batting:


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 12, 2008)

Do you feel like an outsider when visiting your favorite site? Should certain posts be password protected? Are fat men as a group more serious than thin men? How much weight do you plan to gain today OMFG quick, come running this top is so tight!!?

People, don't let this thread become another "WTF??" thread.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

WTF? I thought this would be multi-dimensional...


----------



## imfree (Jul 12, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Do you feel like an outsider when visiting your favorite site? Should certain posts be password protected? Are fat men as a group more serious than thin men? How much weight do you plan to gain today OMFG quick, come running this top is so tight!!?
> 
> People, don't let this thread become another "WTF??" thread.



Rod Sirling voice: And so, ladies and gentlemen,
there you have it, at first our friend Santa joked
about WTF, now he's eternally trapped in the....
WTF Zone!!! (creepy Twilight Zone music follows)


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm still waiting for brownies and ice cream.

WTF?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2008)

Uh oh... I fear they got lost in another dimension... :blink:


----------



## imfree (Jul 12, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Uh oh... I fear they got lost in another dimension... :blink:



We're in Dimensions, are we stuck in an 
inter-dimensional loop of some kind  ???


----------



## mejix (Jul 12, 2008)

step 1. avoid wtf posts

research has shown that 90% of the threads with wtf posts develop into wtf threads.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 12, 2008)

Fascinita said:


> I'm still waiting for brownies and ice cream.
> 
> WTF?



I dunno, something about this pic looks a little suspicious. 

View attachment brownie2.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 12, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> I dunno, something about this pic looks a little suspicious.



Suspicious or not, it just made my eyes go big as saucers. 

:eat2:

The only separation at Dimensions should be between those that can eat their weight in brownies and ice cream, and those that cannot.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Are those people......nekkid under those costumes......... :batting:


Of course.
The costumes have fireproof nomex sewn in, with race helmets inside the animal heads.

Well, except for the ones who are wearing Sonic the Hedgehog Underoos or Hello Kitty thongs...

-Rusty


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 19, 2008)

Right in the midst of the hot summer, enjoy with me, friends, a tall cool bowl or two of Salmon ice cream. 

Have as much as you want, there's plenty to go around. :bow::eat1:

Actually it's really strawberry but it looked like salmon.  

View attachment salmonicecream.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

What the h...?!?


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 19, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> What the *f...?!?*



Fixed your typo.

-Rusty
(Man, I wish this board allowed the strikethrough text format...)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh, thanx. Now it reads: "What the fog?!?" :blink:


----------



## imfree (Jul 19, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Right in the midst of the hot summer, enjoy with me, friends, a tall cool bowl or two of Salmon ice cream.
> 
> Have as much as you want, there's plenty to go around. :bow::eat1:
> 
> Actually it's really strawberry but it looked like salmon.



Salmon ice cream is the MOST VIVID example
of WTF that I've ever seen! Rep-worthy, but
I'm out of rep to give %@$*^^#!!!

Hahaha, I see it's really strawberry. I hate
to imagine what salmon ice cream would
taste like!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

Like salmon, perhaps?


----------



## imfree (Jul 19, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Like salmon, perhaps?



Cold ice cream tasting like salmon? That's
why I went!!! WTF???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

I wouldn't be too surprised to hear that someone already made some...


----------



## CleverBomb (Jul 19, 2008)

...but there actually was one of those competitive cooking shows that had salmon as the mandatory surprise ingredient, and one of the chefs made a salmon sorbet or something of the sort.
-Rusty


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

I knew it... I once read something about an icecream parlor that created some strange icecream flavors... (Though I don't remember the flavors...)


----------



## fatlane (Jul 23, 2008)

There was also squid ice cream. It failed. Epicly.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2008)

You mean, the chcolate covered squid on a stick failed? :blink:


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 24, 2008)

That's 'cos the squids weren't dead yet. It weirded people out that the squid was still moving around in the ice cream and stuff. And the chocolate covered one was a disaster - too many problems with cracking every time it would move.

This is mouse cream - ice cream made with real mouse. Enjoy. :eat1: 

View attachment 5960168_450e6a3962.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2008)

No moose cream?


----------



## fatlane (Jul 30, 2008)

Instructions on how to make the chocolate moose...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAsYwW7pt7o

And all the foodies are going, "Man, I wish that was for reals..."


----------

